

Median age of TechStars Boston 2010 cohort is 34 - TrevorBurnham
http://www.techstars.org/2010/03/14/silly-rabbit-techstars-isnt-for-kids/

======
vlad
Here are sample points with the following characteristics:

Min: 21 Avg: 28.3 Median: 34

21 21 21 22 22 23 34 34 34 34 34 34 34

When you consider that there are about 26 people selected (ten teams times
three people each, or about 30), we can simply double the above:

21 21 21 21 21 21 22 22 22 22 23 23 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34

And to account for the maximum, which is 51, or 17 additional years on the
right side, we must really drop the left-hand total by 17 to maintain the same
mean... and we cannot... The best we can do is to give everybody younger than
34 the minimum age, which still leaves 9 years unaccounted for, making the
average 28.7...

21 21 21 21 21 21 21 21 21 21 21 21 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 34 51.

One cannot make the numbers below the stated median (34) any lower (because
the minimum age was 21), and any change to the numbers above the median will
only increase the mean, since the numbers on the right are as low as can be.
Another alternative is to increase or decrease the number of successful
applicants from 26 to something greater, like 30 or 35. However, that would
still leave a lot of 21 and 22 year olds, and almost no 23-33 year olds, which
does not appear to be likely. Therefore, the numbers don't make sense. In
other words, the only way these statistics make sense is if TechStars
consisted entirely of students that are right out of college and thirty-four
and thirty-five year olds.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
You're right, and they've corrected the post to say that the median age was
actually 27, not 34. See @TechStars:

<http://twitter.com/techstars/status/10497096786>

I hope an admin will correct the post title for posterity's sake...

------
wyclif
I consider this great news, it gives me hope (I'm 42). I'm not buying the
received wisdom that says that only very young entrepreneurs found tech
startups.

~~~
python123
I think you can found a company at any age. Just go do it. But you're not
gonna create a game-changing company if you're past a certain. Old people
simply aren't able to see the world correctly anymore. I have yet to see a
single person over 30 write anything intelligent about Facebook. I don't
really feel bad for you older people. You had your shot - heck, you had the
best chance ever with the dotcom boom. Completely talentless individuals were
building garbage products and making big bucks. The bar is much higher now
than it was back then.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I did not downvote you, but this is by far one of the least intelligent
comments I have read on HN.

------
akikuchi
He seems to have likely switched the mean and median, so the median may
actually be 28.3. It's interesting to see the numbers, but the given
statistics don't seem to quite make sense.

